# Where the heck are the SC fish?



## GOV (Jul 2, 2005)

Boys and girls, my short-lived ocean fishing career is quickly coming to an end. All I seem to be able to do, and see others do, is feed shrimp to pinfish/trash fish.

Surf fishing in SC sucks, bigtime! It seems that pier fishing is right behind it! The Grand Strand is too flat, long, and wide for a dropoff that fish like for cover. I don't know what the problem is with pier fishing, but I just don't see or hear many success stories.

Is it just that Georgia, N.C., and Virginia are better coastlines for pier/surf fishing?


----------



## fstrthnu (Jun 14, 2005)

That's why they call it fishing and not catching!!! I know, ya right! 

What kind of hooks are you using? What fish are you targeting? Try getting a sabiki rig and catch some of those bait stealers by the pylons. Then stick his butt on a hook and let it sail. At least then you could hook up on a bigger shark or something...I use king rigs for everything and I get more big fish then anyone else down here so maybe try that. 

And I feel your pain about the swallow water...


----------



## reeseb1 (Nov 17, 2004)

*Fishing Sucked all weekend*

I did pier and boat fishing this weekend. Even when the pier sucks usually I do great in the boat but with the cloudy muddy water we had nothing worthwhile was biting. Maybe if the watere clears up things will get better. If fishing gets too frustrating try crabbing. I did and had a crab boil Saturday and Monday. YUM YUM  There are plenty of medium sized blue crab to be had.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

GOV, don't attempt to fish from the surf down here. I've given up on it and now hit the planks. I've been catching some whiting and a mess of sharks at Folly Pier. I know it's a haul for you to drive across the bridges to get out there. Perhaps it's time to purchase a kayak and hit the harbor and creeks.


----------



## GOV (Jul 2, 2005)

I'm glad it isn't just me then. I thought I just sucked at surf fishing, but have found out that it's just plain lousy down here. 

From now on, I'm sticking to the pier. And Folly isn't that bad a drive for me. Heck, I ride my motorcycle out there all the time. I enjoy going out there. Last week, I rode all the way down to where you have to park and walk out to the point where you can see Morris Island Lighthouse. Man, there is a stretch of beach that is beautiful out that way. I had never been past the pier before. It's nice out that way.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Yeah, the beach with the view of Morris Light is a very nice beach. If you go out there at low tide, you can see the sand bar that will let you walk most of the way out there. This is one of the reasons I'm thinking about getting a kayak. I am curious if I can surf fish out there on low tide. I see plenty of boaters out that way that beach their crafts and hang out there.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

You can get some whiting form the beaches in the morning. You go to get there early I mean early. You dont have to cast out very far at all not even past the first breaker.


----------



## obiyodan (Aug 4, 2005)

*...descent fish*

...not sure what your looking to catch,but the last two weekends on folly,i have caught a 34" stingray....a bunch of small sharks....and a 38" blacktip....from the surf and south of the pier.....if i catch something....and its big.....i'm ok....


----------



## GOV (Jul 2, 2005)

obiyodan said:


> ...not sure what your looking to catch,but the last two weekends on folly,i have caught a 34" stingray....a bunch of small sharks....and a 38" blacktip....from the surf and south of the pier.....if i catch something....and its big.....i'm ok....


XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX B NM 

I'm trying to catch Flounder, trout, redfish, sheepshead,whiting. I don't want stingrays or sharks. I want something I can eat that's good.

I believe it's gonna be a lot better in the fall. I can't wait until the redfish start running again..


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

GOV said:


> Boys and girls, my short-lived ocean fishing career is quickly coming to an end. All I seem to be able to do, and see others do, is feed shrimp to pinfish/trash fish.
> 
> Surf fishing in SC sucks, bigtime! It seems that pier fishing is right behind it! The Grand Strand is too flat, long, and wide for a dropoff that fish like for cover. I don't know what the problem is with pier fishing, but I just don't see or hear many success stories.
> 
> Is it just that Georgia, N.C., and Virginia are better coastlines for pier/surf fishing?


I've got to disagree with you on pier fishing. We are catching really good fish at Apache Pier. The piers on either side of us are catching fish too.


----------



## trekker (Apr 28, 2005)

GOV said:


> Surf fishing in SC sucks, bigtime! It seems that pier fishing is right behind it! The Grand Strand is too flat, long, and wide for a dropoff that fish like for cover. I don't know what the problem is with pier fishing, but I just don't see or hear many success stories.


Nonsense! Let's review... Head on out on low tide and note where the drop-offs are. Then late on the incomming, thru slack water and when the tide is headed out. Stick your biat there.

Select your gear to the fish you are targeting. When you are fishing these holes that you spied at low tide, don't select a 5oz pyrmid singer to keep your bait in one spot. Try using a smaller sinker and let the bait roll around "naturally". When your bait rolls up the wash, cast out once again. In some cases, a sinker is not necessary! Doing this you will have your hands on the pole more instead of sitting in the sand spike watching for the little jiggle! 

On little nibbles... Pay no attention to them! (unless you want to catch some bait stealers!) Just move your bait a couple of feet or so until the crab finds your bait again.)

Choice of bait... Freshest possible! Try to net some live bait and use that. If you catch a small fish, hook it up and toss it out there!

Chum. Head up wind or up tide and chum. Remember, the chum will move and your bait should be in it. I use a chum launcher to chuck my chum out there.

When fishing the sand, you need to work. Read the water, watch for birds and bait. "Be the fish".


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

b3butner said:


> I've got to disagree with you on pier fishing. We are catching really good fish at Apache Pier. The piers on either side of us are catching fish too.


Beat me to it. The fishing's been great.


----------



## NavyChick (May 27, 2005)

GOV said:


> I'm glad it isn't just me then. I thought I just sucked at surf fishing, but have found out that it's just plain lousy down here.
> 
> From now on, I'm sticking to the pier. And Folly isn't that bad a drive for me. Heck, I ride my motorcycle out there all the time. I enjoy going out there. Last week, I rode all the way down to where you have to park and walk out to the point where you can see Morris Island Lighthouse. Man, there is a stretch of beach that is beautiful out that way. I had never been past the pier before. It's nice out that way.


Gotta agree with you on that one. I'm thinking of heading out there this weekend just to relax. Is anyone else going to be there?

NavyChick


----------



## GOV (Jul 2, 2005)

trekker said:


> Nonsense! Let's review... Head on out on low tide and note where the drop-offs are. Then late on the incomming, thru slack water and when the tide is headed out. Stick your biat there.
> 
> Select your gear to the fish you are targeting. When you are fishing these holes that you spied at low tide, don't select a 5oz pyrmid singer to keep your bait in one spot. Try using a smaller sinker and let the bait roll around "naturally". When your bait rolls up the wash, cast out once again. In some cases, a sinker is not necessary! Doing this you will have your hands on the pole more instead of sitting in the sand spike watching for the little jiggle!
> 
> ...



Thanks for the GREAT info. That's the kinda stuff I need to know.

The only thing part that I can't apply is the "note where the drop offs are". THERE ARE NO DROP-OFFS. That's the problem around here! That's why surf fishing around the Charleston area sucks! Therefore, the rest of your great advice, doesn't matter. And I mean "great advice " in a serious way too. I have never gotten that kinda good info before.


----------



## trekker (Apr 28, 2005)

A little more insight on my style of fishing for reds/stripers from the beach...

There is the "beer drinking" style of fishing. This is the kind where a couple of guys would drag a cooler full of beer, sand spikes, 20 lbs of lead, tackle boxes full of crap and some of the worst smelling frozen blocks of squid and would plop down in one spot and catch skates all night long heaving their bait out on a store bought k-mart rig. As luck would have it, this type of fisherman would occasionally land nice fish and credit their "luck" to fisherman prowlness. 

The beer drinking style while being fun, isn't very productive imho...

If I were fishing from a sandy beach and give it my best shot I would: 

*Travel light.* That is by bringing a 5 gallon bucket. A real fisherman has the kind of bucket that was in a previous life a joint compound container and not one that is orange with "home depot" printed on the side, a sharp stainless knife and a small cutting board. A peice of 2x4 would do nicely. 2x6 works ok if you need to place it across the bucket for a seat. Note on the cutting board... don't grab a peice of pressure treated! The older the better. Don't bring a plastic board because if you loose it. It'll add to the trash already all over the beach. Fishing the sand, you could bring a sand spike to set your rod in. Preferebly a peice of 2 1/2 PVC inch that you custom cut. This will be used only to set your rod in to 1) bait your rig. 2) lite your smoke 3) to take a leak. 

*Bring but a few rigs.* Along with your bait bucket a small box or zip lock bag with just a FEW rigs that you took utmost care in making. Learn how to snell a hook and tie some basic knots. These would be tipped with razor sharp hooks that you sharpened. I always wondered why people would drag a huge tackle box onto the beach full of stuff that is never used.

Bring a few sinkers of various weights. I prefer egg sinkers but pyrimids with a movable fishfinder is fine if you want to hold the bottom a little better in the sand.

*Choose the right bait.* I don't think I ever bought frozen ballyhoo, mullet, squid, shrimp or any other stuff that is for sale at Wally World, k-mart and the like... If you are pressed for time go ahead and select some but thaw first in sea water and never fresh water. I chuckle each time when I see someone reach into that cardboard box and pull out an oozing peice of squid or a ballyhoo that they try to press onto their hooks. That type of bait is just waiting to jump off the hook.

Find a b&t shop and get the freshest they have. Give the bait the "freshness test"... If using pogie/bunker/mullet, these should be on iced SALT WATER at the bait shop. The bait should have sweet fishy smell but NEVER over powering, The flesh should be firm. Press your finget into the side. If a "dent" is left, don't get the bait. Go to the market and get a mackrell or two.

B&T's will sell bait as "FILO" first in last out. Their fresh stuff could be sitting in the back. This is where it really pays to know your b&t dude. Bring him a cup of coffee in the morning, sandwhich at lunch, give him a hand when there is a lot of people in the shop. I know, I used to work at a B&T.

I prefer to catch my own bait. Either with a net, snatch hook, or little gold hooks (when peir fishing). Freshness does matter.

*Bring the right terminal tackle.* Again, I am talking about the beach here and not a pier. A nice 1 or 2 peice 9-11 or so foot medium action glass or graphite rod. A Penn 706 manual bail or older Mitchell manual bail. This needs to be FULL of 15 to 30 lb test. Cheapie line like Andre is fine. I change my line a couple of times a season and it serves me well. I also bring a spare spool of fresh line in a ziplock just in case.

*Chum Launcher* Nothing more than a can or bottom of 16 oz coke bottle attached to a stick. When I get to my spot, I carefully cut my bait into 1 1/2 or 2 inch square peices. You get 3 or 4 peices from a 6" mullet and the rest of the fish dice into dime sized peices. I'll cut up about 4 or 5 bait fish this way. For striper and red fish, sling the chum on out there. Paying attention to the tide/wind. You don't want to fish to your left when your chum is rolling down the beach to your right.

No need to launch your bait to Africa! You want to get it past the wash and perhaps into the trough. The fish are moving along the beach with the tides and currents. I like to feel my sinker bouncing/moving on the bottom a little.

When all is good and your feel that line pull, point your rod at the water give it a little line, pull in the slack and set the hook! Fish on!


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2005)

That Pretty Much Sums It Up


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

*Trekker's "Insight"*

Sounds like good advice......


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

except the chumming part! I guess don't pull it up when someone with a heavy belt is walking around.

Surf fishing in Charleston is pretty difficult. I'm just waiting on a place to stow a kayak and I'm getting one. I want to get pictures of these great sunsets here on Johns Island too.


----------



## SLIMFISF (Aug 10, 2005)

Fished hard 8/1-8/6 Apache.Not much came over the rail


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

GOV said:


> Boys and girls, my short-lived ocean fishing career is quickly coming to an end. All I seem to be able to do, and see others do, is feed shrimp to pinfish/trash fish.
> 
> Surf fishing in SC sucks, bigtime! It seems that pier fishing is right behind it! The Grand Strand is too flat, long, and wide for a dropoff that fish like for cover. I don't know what the problem is with pier fishing, but I just don't see or hear many success stories.
> 
> Is it just that Georgia, N.C., and Virginia are better coastlines for pier/surf fishing?


Just checked the SCDNR report, according to them the piers are doing well. Type SCDNR and search.once you get their site, click on "saltwater fishing trends


----------

